# Maximizing Space and Efficiency



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Morning folks. Quick question. I live in a 2 room efficiency apartment. Unfortunately it isnt. It appears to have plenty of cabinet space in the kitchen, until you realize you cant fit a box of cereal in it. It has 2 closets, both of which are currently stuffed with things I can figure out homes for. It has an amazing floor to ceiling shelf the width of the closet area, just outside the bathroom. Ive tried the basket on the shelf route and it's just not working for me. That area is food storage, grandbaby toys, bathroom supplies and storage for a few small bins of supplies like tools, craft items, etc. (shoe box size, top shelf). I spend probably 10 or 20 mins every day just putting that shelf to rights, as it always looks messy. How can I make the limited storage space that I have serve me instead of the other way around? Ive bought plastic canisters for inside my kitchen cabinets, as nothing else will fit, but I lose so much space with round storage in a square hole. I'd love to hear your ideas and see pictures of what worked for you.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Square or rectangular food bins fit into cabinets much better than round. I've actually bought the kids ice cream in lg plastic rectangular containers, just because I wanted the container! You can buy them a the container store on line, or occasionally luck up & find them @ Walmart or $ store. Walmart bakery here sells the icing buckets for $1 each, and they are now rectangular and stack well w/lid, and are shorter than the old ones. Underbed storage boxes on rollers are great, see if you can fit one under your sofa & put grandkids toys in it. Anywhere you can put a bookcase type shelving unit to stack more vertically, do it! I have plenty of cabinets as well, but getting typical grocery items to fit in them is a pain sometimes. Who were they designing these for? The sizes of some of them and placement of interior shelves that are non-adjustable is just crazy. Good luck!


----------

